# Best Downhill upgrades on a budget?



## Csuarez69 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've got an 09 kona stab deluxe that needs some upgrades for cheap. I need a new chain guide as mine is heavy loud and shitty, I have Hayes ace stroker v8 disc brakes that really do suck ass and need to be upgraded. I have a fox van r that isn't great either. I've got about 400 to spend. If you can think of any other necessary upgrades do let me know. Thanks


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I would rebuild the shock, bleed the brakes install new pads, The chsin guide I would keepif the chain is not falling off. How are your tires? I would look at those next


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

IMO, buy a GoPro (~$250), go to a bike shop with a really good mechanic that does a tune up that's actually worth the money (~$125), pay for the few parts that actually need replacing in order to do their job ($?), and then ride it hard. If you still have cash left over, use it to buy a lift ticket and save cash by packing home-made sandwiches.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Rubber and a good brake bleed with new pads, check if you're rotors are OK. Those brakes should stop you just fine, although they might be a little on and off.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i'm always surprised at how ready people are to throw money away because they don't know how to do simple maintenance...


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm always surprised at how ready people are to throw money away because they don't know how to do simple maintenance...


Indeed


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> i'm always surprised at how ready people are to throw money away because they don't know how to do simple maintenance...


true dat......honestly the bike is 4 years old....you don't upgrade...you sell and buy another bike


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

ride it off a cliff ! best upgrade ever


----------



## zaner (Oct 15, 2012)

they are good upgrades, the best bike upgrade although not an upgrade to my bike was five ten shoes, they made a hue difference to my riding.


----------



## TonyIaco290 (Jun 6, 2013)

Varaxis said:


> IMO, buy a GoPro (~$250)...


 I hope you meant that sarcastically! ha. There are too many people on the trails with those cameras mounted on a helmet that was cheaper than the camera. 
If it were my bike, I would go safety first and upgrade the brakes. Theoretically speaking, the only thing preventing you from going faster in some areas is your ability to slow down effectively, right?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

TonyIaco290 said:


> I hope you meant that sarcastically! ha. There are too many people on the trails with those cameras mounted on a helmet that was cheaper than the camera.
> If it were my bike, I would go safety first and upgrade the brakes. Theoretically speaking, the only thing preventing you from going faster in some areas is your ability to slow down effectively, right?


So what if the helmet is cheap. All u need is a snell rating. I've seen too many people riding 300 dollar helmets with 2-3 crashes on them. Im happily riding 60 dollar close out helmets that I toss after a crash.


----------



## TonyIaco290 (Jun 6, 2013)

bing! said:


> So what if the helmet is cheap. All u need is a snell rating.


If you want to run a helmet designed to pass the minimum standards for as little cost as possible that's your choice, but please consider the following information from the Snell Foundation website-

What's the difference between a $100 Snell certified helmet and a $400 Snell certified helmet?

While helmets are primarily a protective device, the true protective capabilities of a helmet, if needed will only come into play for about 2 to 4 milliseconds during the lifetime of the helmet. This leaves a lot of time for that helmet to be doing nothing more than sitting around on a user's head. Producing a product that meets the standards is not really very difficult. Producing a helmet that people will buy and wear, and will consistently meet the standards is significantly more difficult. The Snell Standards do not measure factors like comfort, ventilation, brand recognition or style, and only indirectly look at fit, weight, materials and workmanship. These are factors that frequently drive helmet cost.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

TonyIaco290 said:


> If you want to run a helmet designed to pass the minimum standards for as little cost as possible that's your choice, but please consider the following information from the Snell Foundation website-
> 
> What's the difference between a $100 Snell certified helmet and a $400 Snell certified helmet?
> 
> While helmets are primarily a protective device, the true protective capabilities of a helmet, if needed will only come into play for about 2 to 4 milliseconds during the lifetime of the helmet. This leaves a lot of time for that helmet to be doing nothing more than sitting around on a user's head. Producing a product that meets the standards is not really very difficult. Producing a helmet that people will buy and wear, and will consistently meet the standards is significantly more difficult. The Snell Standards do not measure factors like comfort, ventilation, brand recognition or style, and only indirectly look at fit, weight, materials and workmanship. These are factors that frequently drive helmet cost.


If making a helmet buying decision for you is determined by how much it cost, all the best to you. Not my cup of tea.

Buy a helmet you can afford..... to replace. The 300 dollar helmet won't do much good on its 2nd or 3rd crash, unless it's made of EPP.

A wise man once said, sumthin sumthin and his money are soon parted. Personally, I like "u don't get what you pay for, you pay what they get u for"


----------



## Mojo Maestro (Nov 3, 2005)

Matching TLD pajamas..........guaranteed to make you faster!


----------



## hedonistic (Aug 21, 2013)

On brakes, I once upon a time ran BB5's on a park/dh bike, I ran power cords and avid pads on alligator rotors, there where barely enough. A good LBS will spend some extra time with you and show you how to maintain the brakes. I only run hydro on my DH rig and love BB7 on my other bikes. Hydro can be a PITA I am lucky if I shuttle and go to the park 15 times a season, I'll let my wrench deal with the hydros. Much of what you pay for in the high end helmet IMO is graphics and cool factor. I give a **** less what my helmet looks like its all about fit and $. Sometimes like my DH helmet comfort comes last, I wear it what 4-7 minutes at a time. I tend to agree with the lower $ helmet theory, once I bump my noggin I replace the helmet.


----------



## pizon (Jul 7, 2009)

bing! said:


> Buy a helmet you can afford..... to replace. The 300 dollar helmet won't do much good on its 2nd or 3rd crash, unless it's made of EPP.


This for sure. I dont understand people who shell hundreds for TLD lids - sure the fit is amazing /cool graphics / brand, but that helmet could become trash the very next ride. There are plenty helmets in 200 and under range that will have satisfactory weight/ventilation/fit


----------

